# Any thing too look out for on a 2001 AllRoad?



## THE STEVE (Jul 21, 2005)

im looking at this 2001 AllRoad this weekend. Is there anything I should look out for, or listen for? Should i take this car to a independent dealership for a check? (the dealership offers a warranty) How is the price? Are there any options here that is a "must have" that is not included here? I would be trading in my 2001 325ci 30k miles for this... well... at least selling it to get this... and it would be my only car.
Anyways thanks everybody!
2001 Audi All Road Quattro 
4-Door Wagon	
Year: 2001 
Make: Audi 
Model: All Road Quattro 
Style: 4-Door Wagon 
Color Exterior: Grey Interior: Charcoal 2-Tone
VIN: WAUYP64B81N165356

Engine: 6 Cylinder Bi-Turbo 
Transmission: 6 Speed Manual 
Drivetrain: AWD 
Mileage: 65,536 
Power Options:
Power Steering
Power Windows
Power Locks
Power Seats
Power Mirrors
Power Sunroof/Moonroof
ABS Brakes
4-Wheel Disc Brakes
Airbags:
Front Airbags
Side Front Airbags
Side Curtains
Traction Control
Convenience/Luxury Options:
A/C
Climate Control
Heated Seats
Leather
Cruise Control
Winter Package
Premium Package
Sound:
AM/FM
Cassette
CD
Tilt/Tele Wheel
Premium Sound
Alarm
Keyless Entry
Additional EQ & Info:
Alloys
Roofrack
Xenon Lights
Adjustable Ride Control
Manuals
One Owner
HERE IS THE LINK:
http://www.freemanmotor.com/ve...,1038

my email: [email protected]
_Modified by bhb399mm at 10:19 PM 3-8-2006_


_Modified by bhb399mm at 10:19 PM 3-8-2006_


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Any thing too look out for on a 2001 AllRoad? (THE STEVE)*

"A" no! "a" as in allroad. Now that I've cleared that up. You gave no price? Mileage seams fair. 6sp is a big plus, I can't say about the clutch, mine is a tip (at times a mistake for me). It seams pretty well appointed. Beleive it or not the heated steering wheel is nice. Twin spokes or no? They can and do clog with snow. Brakes are a weak point on all years. I did get an extended warranty for mine, makes modding a little more selective (I'm still bone stock).................. Just checked the link, so a couple of my questions are answered. IMO the mileage doesn't warrant $23k I'd say $21 out the door. Oh ya, Oregon no sales tax. Bought mine a year ago for 1k over what they're asking with 21k on the clock, but it is a tip. and like I said manual's pull a little more $$$ Good luck, and if you do. Welcome. Jon


_Modified by eurocarzrule44 at 6:17 PM 3-9-2006_


----------



## shaggymatt (Jan 10, 2000)

*Re: Any thing too look out for on a 2001 AllRoad? (eurocarzrule44)*

Well I bought an '01 earlier this week and it is being delivered tomorrow actually. 47k miles, pretty much the same car, except it had Bose, and heated front and rear, can't remember if you mentioned that or not. Today they are replacing one of the air bladders for the suspension, and the front pads and rotors. 
A local dealer has pretty much that same car that you're buying, (65k miles and all, tip, etc.) I got them down to $18,997, and a GREAT price on my trade (more than book retail).


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

check for oil leaks from the valve covers or the cam adjusters. Very labor intensive.
I see a lot of air bag and air line problems. typically there will be a leak of some kind and it will cause the compressor to overheat and lock up. when this happens the valve distributing block will warp and also tend to leak. The contorl module for air suspension also tends to fail.
Compared to the A6 the allroad tends to have shorter brake pad life.
The allroad also tends to wear the front c/v boots as well. IMO it has somthing to do with the fact that its ride height is changed a lot.
Manual allroads are rare and will typically pull more $.


----------



## THE STEVE (Jul 21, 2005)

Awesome thanks guys!
if these things you guys mention are problems... about how much to fix any of these items:
- air bag and air line problems
- control module for air suspension
- replacing one of the air bladders
- oil leaks from the valve covers or the cam adjusters
Just want to use any of this info during negotiations... thanks!


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (AudiMechanic)*

Hmmm, a mechanic that actually owns the types of cars he works on. Very nice. We better not lose track of him.
So, Mr. a-mech are you ready for some tech questions on here?


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

roughly $700 for the suspension module if it goes bad, $100-200 to install it.
The air bags (same as the bladders) are around $300 and will cost around $400-500 for labor. A cracked air line will have diffecent costs as they are all different lengths, but figure about $400-500 for lobor for those.
If the valve block ever goes bad thats about $800 plus about $600-700 to install.
The cam adjuster seal and valve cover seal replacement will usually run about $700 in labor plus about $50-60 in parts per cylinder head.
C/V boots are about $45 and roughtly $400 labor.
(these are avrage dealership prices)
IMO dont buy from an independant dealership. Buying CPO from an audi dealership is the only way to go. I buy all my cars CPO through the dealer I work for because I can get very nice cars with 100K mile and 7 year warranties. These cars are too expensive to own if somthing goes out with no warranty. Yes I am my own free labor, but I still need to buy parts. screw it, ill just buy CPO, besides ill let someone else take the hit in the depreciation.
You cant use possilbe future problems in the negotiation price of a used car. Unless its currently a problem, there is no debate IMO. Every car has the potential to blow up a trans or let a motor go.
Besides allroad specific problems, there are the typical audi problems with the IP clusters, or various other LCD displays going out. Just too expensive to pay for out of pocket IMO.
eurocarzrule44....im on here a lot, just never ventured into this area much. any question you have go a head and ask! I buy these cars becase I get them cheap, I get them with CPO warranty, and I tend to replace cars every 2-3 years, being able to sell them with the CPO warranty is a big plus.



_Modified by AudiMechanic at 4:18 PM 3-12-2006_


----------



## THE STEVE (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for all the info AudiMechanic!
I turned down the car... I've decided to look for a newer allroad... 
How long do Audi warranties last? I found another allroad 2003... would the factory warrenty cover a non CPO'd car? 
AudiMechanic, any chance I could buy a CPO'd allroad through you? haha!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (THE STEVE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THE STEVE* »_How long do Audi warranties last? I found another allroad 2003... would the factory warrenty cover a non CPO'd car? 

up to 50k miles.


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

factory is 4/50
CPO is 7/100
factory warranty is 4 years or 50k miles regardless of who owns the car.
The only way to get CPO is through an audi dealer.


----------



## THE STEVE (Jul 21, 2005)

Did AllRoad's ever come in White?
and yes... I am still looking for an AllRoad!


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (THE STEVE)*

You must be asking about the one in Ewing, NJ. Audi has sold off color allroads. They are a special order and pay in advance. I saw a bright red one at University (Seattle) about a year ago. The buyer bailed on the final purchase. The salesman told me it was either a $2500 or $3500 charge (can't remember now). From the pics I saw on that white '02 it does look to be factory.


----------



## baco99 (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (eurocarzrule44)*

if bought through an independent dealer, can an extended warranty be purchased direct from Audi?
i'm looking at a 2003 with 54k miles for $20k. looks mint, probably going to drive it on Saturday.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (baco99)*

AOA is not the carrier on extended warranty insurance. They are all aftermarket company's. They can be purchased. Check with your local dealer and see what company or company's they sell/recomend. If your going to an indy shop see who they recomend and is the best to deal with.


----------

